# Sorcerer Bloodline database



## Alzrius (Feb 8, 2010)

Of all the class changes made in Pathfinder, sorcerer bloodlines are easily my most favorite. Given that, I virtually always pick up third-party products that have new sorcerer bloodlines in them. 

Lately however, there have been enough bloodlines written that it's getting tricky to remember them all. As such, I've written this list, which I'm posting here so everyone can use it as a resource. As more sorcerer bloodlines are written, I'll update this post accordingly.

*Pathfinder Core Rulebook*
Aberrant
Abyssal
Arcane
Celestial
Destined
Draconic
Elemental
Fey
Infernal
Undead

*Pathfinder Advanced Player's Guide*
Aquatic
Boreal
Deep Earth
Dreamspun
Protean
Serpentine
Shadow
Starsoul
Stormborn
Verdant

*Pathfinder Advanced Race Guide*
Imperious
Kobold

*Pathfinder Ultimate Magic*
Accursed
Djinni
Efreeti
Maestro
Marid
Rakshasa
Shaitan

*Advanced Arcana*
Dao
Djinn
Efreet
Marid

*Adventureaweek.com*
Ancestral Guardian
Ancestral Rage Spirit
Ancestral Wisdom Spirit

*Adventurer Essentials: True Alchemy*
Mad Science

*Ancient Warriors: Sons of Sparta*
Warrior's Blood

*Bloodlines: New Options for Sorcerers*
Barghest
Doppelganger
Efreeti
Ghoul
Gibbering Mouther
Ice Devil
Kirin
Lillend
Medusa
Naga
Rakshasa
Treant
Vampire

*The Book of Arcane Magic*
Bestial
Divine
Feline
Fiendish
Genie
Lycanthropic
Mixed
Monstrous
Nightmarish
Reborn Soul (web enhancement)
Scaly

*Book of Drakes*
Drake

*Book of Heroic Races: Half-Faerie Dragons*
Faerie Dragon

*"Bonus Bloodlines"*
Artificial
Plant

*Class Acts: Sorcerers*
Mesmeric
Trollblooded

*Class Expansions: Hybrid Elemental Sorcerer Bloodlines*
Clouds
Dust
Magma
Mud
Smoke
Steam

*Class Expansions: Sorcerer Bloodlines*
Artificial
Fatespun
Radiant

*Class Options Vol. 1: Sorcerer Bloodlines*
Envy
Gluttony
Greed
Lust
Nature
Pride
Seer
Sloth
Words
Wrath

*Dredan Realm of Metal & Myth Campaign Setting (Pathfinder Roleplaying Game Compatible)*
Negative
Positive

*Evocative City Sites: Bedlam Asylum*
Medusa

*Fantastic Races of the Otherverse - The Urlock*
Psychic

*Fursona - The Definitive Guide to Creating Anthropomorphic Characters*
Anthro

*The Genius Guide to Air Magic*
Skyborne

*The Genius Guide to Crystal Magic*
Crystal

*The Genius Guide to Dream Magic*
Dreamscape

*The Genius Guide to Earth Magic*
Stone

*The Genius Guide to Ice Magic*
Frost

*The Genius Guide to the Godling Ascendant*
Godling

*The Grand OGL Wiki*
Autumn
Spring
Summer
Winter

*"The Hagspawn Bloodline"*
Hagspawn

*In One's Blood*
Aquatic
Divine
Giant
Ooze
Plant
Psychic
Vermin

*In The Company of Minotaurs*
Taurian

*"Inherited Gifts"*
Scion of Beltova
Descendant of Marbus

*Inkantations: A Sourcebook of Tattoo Magic & Body Art*
Inked

*Ironborn of Questhaven*
Constructed

*Kobold Quarterly #13*
Shadow

*Kobold Quarterly #15*
Green

*Kobold Quarterly #20*
Ooze

*Kobold Quarterly website*
Rakshasa

*Legendary Races: Rakshasa*
Rakshasa

*Legends of the Shining Jewel: Campaign Guide*
Lycanthrope

*Midgard Preview*
Huginn

*Minotaurs of the Black Hills*
Yith

*Northlands*
Giant
Hyperborean

*The Nymian Beastlands: A Playtester's Guide to the Lands and Peoples of Omarka*
Rakshasa

*Otyughnomicon: Northern Waste Otyugh*
Otyugh

*Pact Magic to Pathfinder RPG Conversion Guide*
Ravaged

*Pathfinder #29: Mother of Flies*
Pestilence

*Pathfinder Player Companion: Blood of Angels*
Martyred

*Pathfinder Player Companion: Blood of Fiends*
Daemon

*Pathfinder Player Companion: Dragon Empires Primer*
Oni

*Pathfinder Player Companion: Orcs of Golarion*
Orc

*"Shifting Sorcerers"*
Doppelganger
Lycanthrope

*The Slumbering Tsar: The Desolation, Part 2 - The Ghosts of Victory*
Verminous

*Sunken Empires*
Aboleth
Ocean
Vril

*Tales of the Old Margreve Web Compilation*
Margreve (also found on the Kobold Quarterly website)

*Wayfinder #1*
Ancestral
Shadow

*Wayfinder #2*
Haunted
Linnorm
Ophidian
Psionic

*Wayfinder #3*
Legendary

*Wayfinder #5*
Runescarred

*Wyrd of Questhaven*
Oni


----------



## vezina99 (Feb 9, 2010)

Very cool of you to post this.  I have no other PF books besides the core book, but any contribution to facilitate game knowledge is more than welcome.  Would you recommend any specific 3rd party book out of these?


----------



## Alzrius (Feb 12, 2010)

vezina99 said:


> Very cool of you to post this.  I have no other PF books besides the core book, but any contribution to facilitate game knowledge is more than welcome.  Would you recommend any specific 3rd party book out of these?




I would indeed. 

_The Book of Arcane Magic_ is a nice expansion for arcane spellcasters. New spells, feats, and of course the sorcerer bloodlines are all very cool, and introduce some nice options.

Similarly, _The Genius Guide to Ice Magic_ is great for making ice its own archetype among spellcasters, having new ice spells (one for each spell level) a new ice clerical domain, wizard school specialization, that bloodline, and more. Really, anything from the SuperGenius Games imprint of OtherWorld Creations is good.

And of course, the Kobold Quarterly one is nice and free.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Feb 12, 2010)

Thank you thank you thank you!

I agree with you about the Sorcerer- essentially, Pathfinder did with Sorcerers what I did with them in 3.5 using DCv1 and a couple of other sources.

Quick question: I'm new to Pathfinder- which of the sources you've cited are physical books and which are PDF only?


----------



## Alzrius (Feb 12, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Thank you thank you thank you!




You're very welcome! 



> _I agree with you about the Sorcerer- essentially, Pathfinder did with Sorcerers what I did with them in 3.5 using DCv1 and a couple of other sources._




I did something similiar, though I used Octavirate Expansions: Feared and Hated which basically introduced sorcerer bloodlines into 3.5 (usually with cool and obvious physical mutations, to play up the idea of "sorcerers as shunned freaks").



> _Quick question: I'm new to Pathfinder- which of the sources you've cited are physical books and which are PDF only?_




From what I've seen, only _The Book of Arcane Magic_ is available in a print edition (as well as PDF). There is a print edition of _Dredan Realm of Metal & Myth_ available, but it's the 3.5 edition, not Pathfinder - the PF edition is still PDF only as far as I know.

Likewise, everything else on that list (notwithstanding the PF Core Rulebook and _Pathfinder #29_) are PDF only.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Feb 12, 2010)

_FRAK!_

Er...thanks for the info.

_FRAK!_


----------



## vezina99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Alzrius said:


> I would indeed.
> 
> _The Book of Arcane Magic_ is a nice expansion for arcane spellcasters. New spells, feats, and of course the sorcerer bloodlines are all very cool, and introduce some nice options.
> 
> ...




Thanks. 

To explain myself: my group was jaded in 3.5 from the _Feats_ book in 3.0/3.5.  There were several things that broke the game for my group, and we haven't looked at most 3rd party stuff since then.

I will say, however, that the community behind Pathfinder seems to be much well oriented to the rules system that we all play with.  As noticed above, my main concern with 3rd party products is balance.   What I've read from 3rd party providers seems very well designed.   I plan on picking up several of these supplements, and I thank you for your opinions.


----------



## Gicko (Feb 13, 2010)

I’m thinking of making myself an albino Heterochromiac (different colour eyes) sorcerer, who was born into a tribe of magically starved bugbears. As far as I know of, no dragons have encountered them, they have no past with demons or cestials, and they have very few (if any) other magical bugbears in known history. Any idea what kind of bloodline could fit that description? If you like i could write out their backstory so you know a little more about them.


----------



## Alzrius (Feb 13, 2010)

Gicko said:


> I’m thinking of making myself an albino Heterochromiac (different colour eyes) sorcerer, who was born into a tribe of magically starved bugbears. As far as I know of, no dragons have encountered them, they have no past with demons or cestials, and they have very few (if any) other magical bugbears in known history. Any idea what kind of bloodline could fit that description? If you like i could write out their backstory so you know a little more about them.




Is this character a bugbear himself? Either way, given what's up with his hair and eye color, there's clearly something going on in his gene pool! 

Seriously though, it sounds like you're leaning away from having your sorcerer's magic be due to some sort of special ancestor. If that's the case, you still have a number of options - there are several bloodline choices that don't rely on someone having been intimate with some sort of monster.

From the PF Core rulebook, there's always the Arcane (if he's just naturally magically inclined) or Destined (he's meant for something greater) bloodlines. Likewise, you can interpret the Elemental bloodline as being more about an affinity for a type of planar energy than having an elemental ancestor.

The Reborn Soul bloodline from the free web enhancement for _The Book of Arcane Magic_ fits if he's a reincarnation of a great spellcaster. Bear in mind that this web enhancement draws on the book, so you'll either need to have the BoAM, or modify the bloodline.

_Class Options Vol. 1_ is entirely based around the idea of non-ancestor bloodlines. Three of them (Nature, Seer, and Word) are based around having a connection to something diffuse (such as nature itself) or some special sort of magical ability (being a seer, or tapping into the power of the spoken word). The other seven are based around having a close connection to one of the seven deadly sins.

The two bloodlines in _Dredan_ are also based around having a connection to a planar energy - in this case life or death energy. Similarly, the one in the _Genius Guide to Ice Magic_ does the same thing for cold as an energy type.

The Pestilence bloodline in _Pathfinder #29_ is a rather disgusting source of arcane power, being based around filth and vermin.

Finally, if you want his power to be ancestral in general, rather than having an odd monster in his family history, the Ancestral bloodline in _Wayfinder #1_ is a good choice.


----------



## Gicko (Feb 13, 2010)

Alzrius said:


> Is this character a bugbear himself? Either way, given what's up with his hair and eye color, there's clearly something going on in his gene pool!
> 
> Seriously though, it sounds like you're leaning away from having your sorcerer's magic be due to some sort of special ancestor. If that's the case, you still have a number of options - there are several bloodline choices that don't rely on someone having been intimate with some sort of monster.
> 
> ...






yes s/he (havent dicided yet) is a bugbear himself. the color thing is mainly their to show he is special, and that he is not normal members of his tribe. 


i do like the sound of the Seer bloodline. i was planning on haveing him be nicknamed "the seer" (all bugbears in the tribe get a nickname like that. the tracker, the scout, the leader, the wise, ETC) so ill give that one a look.

thanks for the help.

edit: now if i could just find a website that will give me the info i need >.<


----------



## Alzrius (Feb 13, 2010)

Gicko said:


> i do like the sound of the Seer bloodline. i was planning on haveing him be nicknamed "the seer" (all bugbears in the tribe get a nickname like that. the tracker, the scout, the leader, the wise, ETC) so ill give that one a look.
> 
> thanks for the help.
> 
> edit: now if i could just find a website that will give me the info i need >.<




Click on the titles of the products in my initial post - they're links to the various product pages. The preview for _Class Options Vol. 1_ shows a number of the bloodlines it has, though the Seer bloodline isn't there, so you'll need to buy the book.


----------



## Gicko (Feb 13, 2010)

Alzrius said:


> Click on the titles of the products in my initial post - they're links to the various product pages. The preview for _Class Options Vol. 1_ shows a number of the bloodlines it has, though the Seer bloodline isn't there, so you'll need to buy the book.





ya i saw theat. the one bloodline i want to use is the one that isent shown in the preivew pages >.<

and i dont have a credit card -_-


----------



## Burn_Boy (Feb 20, 2010)

*looks at generic Draconic Bloodline Sorcerer and dies a little inside*

These are very very cool. I'm addicted to the Sorcerer class (preparing my spells is too much hassle) and this is like Christmas come early. Props my good man.


----------



## Alzrius (Jul 14, 2010)

Bumping this, since there are a lot of new bloodlines now compared to when I initially made this list.


----------



## Gicko (Jul 14, 2010)

Alzrius said:


> Bumping this, since there are a lot of new bloodlines now compared to when I initially made this list.





anything other then the seer bloodline that could be given to a sorcerer who dosent have any special or magical ancestry, and was kind of just born with magic as a spontainius fluke?


----------



## Shisumo (Jul 15, 2010)

Looks like you'll be pretty excited for the Advanced Player's Guide then, eh?


----------



## Set (Jul 16, 2010)

Gicko said:


> anything other then the seer bloodline that could be given to a sorcerer who dosent have any special or magical ancestry, and was kind of just born with magic as a spontainius fluke?




Any of them. You don't have to have an ancestor who got busy with a dragon or an aberrant to have the draconic or aberrant 'bloodline.'

Perhaps grandpa was attacked by a Chaos Beast (or enslimed and dominated by an Aboleth), and barely survived, but now carries some lingering effect from that encounter, that has passed on to affect you.

Maybe your mother was pregnant with you when she was infected with Ghoul Fever, and she survived, but you remain touched with an affinity for the undead.

Uncle Fester spent two decade lost to the world, after disturbing a faerie moot. When he returned, as young as ever, something of the fey magic that had affected him jumped around wildly and affected some of his blood-kin, even, in your case, someone not descended from him, and now you have a 'Fey Bloodline,' despite having no fey in your bloodline.

You thought they were joking when they said that the foul-tasting leathery stuff they had served you was dragon egg, but since that day, you've felt the draconic presence growing within you, as if the potential life that was taken from that egg has chosen to be born from within your soul.

Your great-grandfather swore his allegience to the fiend Narexius, in exchange for the behind-the-scenes skullduggery that made your family the mechant success that it was, but the price would be paid in blood, the devil promised, and when the debt was due, his family would receive a sign. You were born with a birthmark in the form of the devil's sigil (also worked into the family crest), and your mother remembered the legends, attempting to smuggle you away so that the Pact could not claim you as an agent of the infernal. But you can't run from this destiny, and already the whispers in the night have shown you how to work dark miracles...

Experimentation with the ichor of a fallen quasit has led to it coming to some unwholesome type of life, and before you could slap a platter over the squirming fluid, it crawled up onto your skin and seemed to seep within, leaving behind only an ugly red 'birthmark,' like an old poorly-healed burn. Within you the quasit's unclean remains lurk, and you've learned to tap into this abyssal taint for power.

Blessed in exchange for services rendered, your grandmother, a Paladin of Iomedae, crippled in service against the forces of evil, was given 10 years of life, the terrible doom laid upon her by the Balor Carigidor upon his death held at bay, and told that her children would carry the blessings of heaven. Like your father, you have a gift of celestial sorcery, Iomedae's gift to your heroic grandmother.


----------



## Gicko (Jul 17, 2010)

the charicter is a member of a magicly starved tribe liveing out in the rainforest near a city of elves. its a tribe of bugbears, so breeding with the elves is practicly impossible, and they are mostly isolaited from the outside world. really the guys magic is just a huge stroke of luck, as the entire family has lived in the village their whole lives.


hmm... any bloodlines somewhat related to Drow? the tribe was enslaved by Drow at one point to serve as slaves untill they were old enough to become fur coats.


----------



## Gicko (Jul 18, 2010)

ok i just realized i've been asking stupidly. so let me refraise it.

are there any sorcerer bloodlines that dont involve ancestors or relitives?


----------



## BryonD (Jul 18, 2010)

The answer is, again: any of them.

When you were 7 you wandered into the forest and found the a shiny acorn under a giant tree.  You picked it up and it was warm to the touch.  Since then the _Arcane_ has flowed through you.

A blood red comet passed through your birth sign constellation at exactly midnight on your 13th birthday.  _Aberrant_ powers have flowed through you ever since.

When you were four you wandered into the graveyard and fell into open grave.   Somehow, it took more than a day for your frantic family to find you.  By then you were forever changed and your time spent so close to death sparked a connection to the power of the _undead_.

You found a four leaf clover, presto, _Fey_ power rushes through you.

You were struck by lightning.  And lived.  And ever since the powers of _Elemental - Air_ have served you.

You were deeply moved by the story of a great hero.  You memorized a poem about his exploits and would re-tell it, word for word every night.  On the 777th night a bright light flashed before your eyes as you said the last word.  When you recovered the next morning the it was clear your were now _Destined_ to follow in your hero's footsteps.

Anything works.


----------



## Gicko (Jul 18, 2010)

bluh. Still doesn’t quite help me. Looking for something i was born with, but not ancestor related. Like how some kids are born with there legs fused together or attached to their twin. Really just a big genetic fluke.


----------



## BryonD (Jul 18, 2010)

you mean like this one:



			
				Set said:
			
		

> Maybe your mother was pregnant with you when she was infected with Ghoul Fever, and she survived, but you remain touched with an affinity for the undead.



  ??

It should be obvious by now that all you have to do is invent whatever back story you want.

The answer remains:  any of them.


----------



## Obryn Darkfell (Jul 18, 2010)

I definitely agree with all of the above that any of them work... From the backstory you mentioned, I'd think the Aberrant bloodline might be the best.  

If the tribe was enslaved by the drow, they could have been kept in an area that had a strange energy... the "Aberrant taint" of the area could have had an effect that just never revealed itself until your character was born.


----------



## Gicko (Jul 19, 2010)

allright, well fair enough. thanks


----------



## Alzrius (Oct 16, 2010)

Bumping this so as to keep it from falling completely out of mind.

The medusa bloodline, which had been previously posted on Rite Publishing's homepage, is no longer available there. I've heard that it's included as a web enhancement with _Evocative City Sites: Bedlam Asylum_ over on Paizo's store, and so I've linked it there. However, I can't confirm that, as it doesn't seem to be with the book if you purchase it from RPGNow (like I did).

*EDIT:* Steve Russell of Rite Publishing has provided a direct link to the medusa bloodline web enhancement. Thanks Steve!


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 19, 2010)

Neat thread! There's also a free _In One's Blood Preview_ that includes Ooze, Plant, and Vermin bloodlines.


----------



## Wolf72 (Oct 19, 2010)

Gicko said:


> allright, well fair enough. thanks




or keep it simpler ... you're just a mutant.  There is no reason you have these abilities.  Maybe there was a transfer accident (souls and all that) when you were born and you ended up with someone else's power ... oooh! now you're in trouble, because they may want it back, even if they have to rip it out of your hide!

or now your expected to pay back something even if it wasn't your problem to begin with.

think of any modern mutant/superhero story and you could probably make it fit ... ie _any of them_


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 19, 2010)

In case it isn't generally known, Dennis Baker has updated his Shadow Bloodline from Wayfinder #1 here to be compliant with the updated Patfhinder Core Rulebook.


----------



## tahsin (Oct 21, 2010)

Just noticed you're missing the ones found at the Pathfinder Database:

Pathfinder Database - Class Options


----------



## Alzrius (Oct 21, 2010)

tahsin said:


> Just noticed you're missing the ones found at the Pathfinder Database:
> 
> Pathfinder Database - Class Options




It's not that I'm missing them, it's that I didn't add them.

I wanted to keep this to published sources, since fan-created content can oftentimes be questionable as to its value, balance, etc.

I broke this rule, I admit, for the _Wayfinder_ magazines, just because they have such a high standing in the Pathfinder community that even the people at Paizo take notice of them. But adding the Pathfinder Database material just seemed a bridge too far.


----------



## Ambrus (Oct 21, 2010)

Alzrius said:


> I broke this rule, I admit, for the _Wayfinder_ magazines, just because they have such a high standing in the Pathfinder community that even the people at Paizo take notice of them.



You didn't break your rule; Wayfinder _is_ a published source.

Even so some parts of Wayfinder also strikes me as having questionable balance issues. I'd be ashamed to ask my GM whether she'd permit the linnorm bloodline from Wayfinder #2 for instance. Perception as a class skill, a +2 bonus to perception, 60 ft. darkvision and the scent ability _at first level_; yes please!


----------



## Alzrius (Oct 25, 2010)

Ambrus said:


> You didn't break your rule; Wayfinder _is_ a published source.




Even better, then. 

A minor update of note, the Grand OGL Wiki has published some new bloodlines. I'd already included them previously, and since these new bloodlines are on a separate page, I made its title on the list into two links. The original link to the older bloodlines is now "The Grand" and the new link to the newer bloodlines is "OGL Wiki."

EDIT: It turns out that the first set of bloodlines I'd linked to on the Grand OGL Wiki were actually clerical domains. Whoops! I've removed their listings and the link to them. The second set of bloodlines (the ones themed around the four seasons) are the only original bloodlines on the Grand OGL Wiki thus far.


----------



## Greg V (Nov 7, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Quick question: I'm new to Pathfinder- which of the sources you've cited are physical books and which are PDF only?




Just saw the question , but this one is now available as a print product.

*The Slumbering Tsar: The Desolation, Part 2 - The Ghosts of Victory
*Verminous


----------



## Gicko (Dec 22, 2010)

Wolf72 said:


> or keep it simpler ... you're just a mutant. There is no reason you have these abilities. Maybe there was a transfer accident (souls and all that) when you were born and you ended up with someone else's power ... oooh! now you're in trouble, because they may want it back, even if they have to rip it out of your hide!
> 
> or now your expected to pay back something even if it wasn't your problem to begin with.
> 
> think of any modern mutant/superhero story and you could probably make it fit ... ie _any of them_





this is essentually what i have been trying to say all this time. they guy is just a freak of nature. nothing eventful happened to make him have these powers, he just HAS them. however i dont think i'll do a transfer accident thing.

the problem is picking wich bloodline will fit for him, only ones i can think of are Seer (he is the only full magical person in the tribe, with exeption to the party cleric who got his powers only AFTER becomeing a cleric, so its logical the tribe might think of him as a Seer) or Destined, wich implys he is destined for something great at some point in time.

problem is i dont have a credit card to pay the two bucks for the seer bloodline, and the detined one just doesent fit as well 

i unno, i'll think of something.


----------



## Alzrius (Mar 11, 2011)

I want to mention that if anyone knows of a sorcerer bloodline that isn't on my list, please make mention of it here. I keep a pretty close eye on new products, but I'm sure that there are things that slip by me.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 12, 2011)

Does the Sheen Bloodline count?


----------



## Alzrius (May 14, 2011)

Now updated for _Ultimate Magic_, thanks to the hardworking fellows over at d20pfsrd.com!

I elected not to list the bloodline-focused sorcerer archetypes in the book, despite the cool new options they present, as that seemed to dilute the focus of this index. Besides, if you're reading _Ultimate Magic_, then you'll see them anyway.


----------



## TarionzCousin (May 14, 2011)

The biggest problem with sorcerers now is that everybody wants to play them. Every established group already has a sorcerer or two in the party. 

/endrant


----------



## Alzrius (Mar 18, 2012)

A quick update to say that the links to the articles on the Necromancers of the Northwest website have been updated to the new URLs.


----------



## Alzrius (Nov 18, 2012)

Bumping to mention the new bloodlines from Paizo's _Pathfinder Player Companion: Blood of Angels_ and Open Design's _Midgard Preview_.

And of course, if anyone knows of any sorcerer bloodlines that aren't listed here, please let me know!


----------



## Blue Phoenix RPG (Sep 1, 2014)

vezina99 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> To explain myself: my group was jaded in 3.5 from the _Feats_ book in 3.0/3.5.  There were several things that broke the game for my group, and we haven't looked at most 3rd party stuff since then.
> 
> I will say, however, that the community behind Pathfinder seems to be much well oriented to the rules system that we all play with.  As noticed above, my main concern with 3rd party products is balance.   What I've read from 3rd party providers seems very well designed.   I plan on picking up several of these supplements, and I thank you for your opinions.




I totally agree while I loved 3.0/3.5 feats/skills became too plentiful which caused the players to become overpowered and ruined game balance. 5th Edition has gone back to 1st edition with some 4th edition streamlining which provides fun, yet balanced play. I recently posted here about my Fey Bloodline for 5th edition. I did not read the PF core rules Fey blood on purpose and focused on what I thought a game creator/editor would do in the "spirit" of 5th ed. I like to think my Fey Bloodline was balanced, interesting, fun, but without anything that would make it over-powerful in relation to the character's level. Myself I'm completely retooling a bunch of "prestige" classes to make them work in 5th edition. The key is to keep it balanced...


----------

